# Luther Head has horrific basketball IQ!!



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Well he's pretty dumb in general, have you heard him speak? Mainly he doesn't have a clue how to run a fast break, he's always passing at the wrong times and blowing fast breaks.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lately his game has been off. I don’t know what has got into him, but it seems as if he has got progressively worse...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Lately his game has been off. I don’t know what has got into him, but it seems as if he has got progressively worse...


that's why:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Personally I don't consider Luther untouchable. Our core unit is Yao, TMac, and Battier. Everyone else is disposable.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Luther can be a good player. I hope he will be better in the playoffs. We need him just in case anything bad happens.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Our core is
Yao-TMAC

Any of the others if there was a trade that was pleasing I would do it.
Mutombo though is untradeable at his age.

If there was Head for Felton I would do it.

Even Battier is tradeable for the right player.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

sherwin said:


> Well he's pretty dumb in general, have you heard him speak? Mainly he doesn't have a clue how to run a fast break, he's always passing at the wrong times and blowing fast breaks.


Well he's only on his second year so he has lot of time to get better. This season he's helped our team with his 3pt shooting but in future i think he has a lot to give for this team.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

houst-mac
LOL the Alston fan club is looking lonely you should add JVG to it 

Would like to see TMAC playing PG when Alston is off.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

hroz said:


> houst-mac
> LOL the Alston fan club is looking lonely you should add JVG to it


I was sure i'm gonna get million messages right away :laugh:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What I am wondering is why can he not finish a fast break?


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

I agree that Luther has had his problem finishing on the fast break but he is put into a difficult position many times having to play out of position at point. The real problem is when they rest Alston and have to move him to point. That is when we have some offensive lulls that iritate me. They usually just have Tracy handle the ball distribution during this time but we still need a credible back up for Alston. As for Shane being tradable I disagree. He is our focus on defense and each night takes on the oppnents best offensive player - at the 2, 3, or 4 position. I have seen them match him for short stretchs against the opposing point guard to distupt him. Much less what he provides as a great spot up shooter and that little jump hook he has that is so deadly. He could take on more of the scoring if necessary and plays ran for him in the post up game. He can fill to many spots on both the offensive and defensive ends of the court to trade him without very good reason.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
Even Battier is tradeable for the right player.
```
OK, agreed. The right player being KG or Rashard Lewis or someone like that. I would only trade Shane if we got serious value in return. I understand we would have to give up some number one's but, that would be worth it to me since we would be picking late in the first round those years.

My bad, I know this is the Luther thread. In his defense as someone has already said this, he does have his moments/spurts.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Agreed.

Luther Head does have poor basketball IQ. He makes lazy, telegraphed passes that often end up in the hands of the defender. I blow a gasket every time he uses passing "lanes" that are clearly covered. He routinely jacks up shots off the dribble and isnt shy throwing up a shot on a taller defender.

With all the above said, he really shoots with confidence. Despite putting up horrible shots, he makes them at a highly reliable clip. He's the perfect long-range remedy and really punishes defenders for doubling up on Mac and Yao. Practically automatic when his feet are set in the corner. He shows incredible poise for a sophomore yet understands his role within the system. 

On defense, he plays with high intensity. Do you guys ever notice how hard these guys play on the defensive end after a botched offensive play? I wouldn't doubt that Van Gundy is telling these guys that its ok to fudge up on offense as long as you come back and make the defensive stop. 

Lu might be average on both ends of the floor, but hes a competitor and that earns him minutes. JVG rewards enthusiastic competitors with minutes. On top of that, he fits into the system nicely. If he can develop better IQ, he will be more helpful to the team and I think JVG has been giving him the opportunity to do just that. 

As for Lu and Battier's tradability. I think Lu and Shane are pretty much untouchable because they compliment Yao and Mac so well, both on and off the court.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

houst-mac said:


> Well he's only on his second year so he has lot of time to get better. This season he's helped our team with his 3pt shooting but in future i think he has a lot to give for this team.


He doesn't even know how to run a fast break properly. Millions of high school kids across the country can do it. He can't. I consistently see him pass off at the wrong times resulting in blown fast breaks. Any professional player should know how to do it.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It's not just fast breaks. He's a poor passer and finisher in the half court, too. He's a chucker. And he doesn't have a mid-range game. And he's an atrocious defender. Just as bad as Alston. A few steals don't make up for a complete inability to prevent penetration. I like him least out of all our rotation guys.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> It's not just fast breaks. He's a poor passer and finisher in the half court, too. He's a chucker. And he doesn't have a mid-range game. And he's an atrocious defender.* Just as bad as Alston.* A few steals don't make up for a complete inability to prevent penetration. I like him least out of all our rotation guys.


Then i should probably start a Luther Head fan club too :clap2:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I would just be happier if Luther would look at his own game tape like Yao and Tmac do? Look at his own mistakes? He obviously doesn't do that. Because he makes the same ones over and over and over. 

The same bad passes to Yao Battier and Howard in the low-post. The same poor shot-selection in transition, and on the fast-break. The horrible chuck-shots too early in the shot-clock. If he just did that, he'd be fine. More John Paxson/Matt Maloney, less first year Cuttino Mobley...


----------



## Jayveeberetta (Mar 20, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> ```
> Even Battier is tradeable for the right player.
> ```
> OK, agreed. The right player being KG or Rashard Lewis or someone like that. I would only trade Shane if we got serious value in return.


agreed, Battier is that kind of smart, disciplined and hard working role players that contributes and helps the team both on and off the court and fits well along side Yao and TMac.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need Wells playing 30 odd minutes because right now we have nobody else who can contribute offensively apart from Yao & TMAC. When Rafer's shots fall we always win. But when they dont we always struggle. The only way to get 30mins out of Wells is to let TMAC play some minutes at PG.

Then we have three great offenisve weaposn Wells Yao & TMAC.


----------



## zxuan (Apr 1, 2007)

If only he can dribble the ball well.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

i was warning you guys about luther's inability to run a simple fast break long ago...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> that's why:


its always white women...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

his 'mentor' is rafer


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

luther head i used to like him but now i hate it everytime he touches the ball. i think he is the best player that the utah jazz have this playoffs. seems like every major run the jazz have luther head is somehow involved in it.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Luther is a BONEHEAD I TOLD YOU GUYS you don't listen. Have no expectations of him and you won't be dissapointed when he does something stupid. He's like Stromile Was just a Jumpshooter. He dazzles you w/ Lights-out 3s then you wanna freakin choke him, when he doesn't give Yao the ball while his man is pinned behind him?

Or he screws up the easiest fastbreak in the world? Theres nothing we can do w/ him. He's an idiot. We should trade him this summer for a good PF/SF like Jared Jeffries/type or Chris Wilcox, somebody to start next to Yao, pull Chuck off the bench. Someone to help us compete in the West against the Marion/Dirk types.

Its not that we don't need spot up shooting, we do. But its easier to find than on our own bench in Novak or the draft. We need a versatile forward for offense/defense for a championship run this year/next year/ years after.


----------

